# warmed up juuust long enough too



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

get a little fix and get this out of my system. i feel much better now. --- on to my next job wheres my ice fishing pole and my minnows.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> on to my next job wheres my ice fishing pole and my minnows.



No your next job is to load the pictures. THEN go fishing.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No your next job is to load the pictures. THEN go fishing.


opps there ya go


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)

Dave that is one beautiful tree.  

But snow fishing eh? Man that's like saying _hey there's a hurricane going on outside let's go out and play some volleyball!_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dave that is one beautiful tree.
> 
> But snow fishing eh? Man that's like saying _hey there's a hurricane going on outside let's go out and play some volleyball!_


people up here have total brain freeze from all the below zero days lately. we dont know no better

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)

We've had mainly a light winter overall. Gonna get close to 60 today but starting tomorrow we're heading into another wintry mix period for the foreseeable future with colder temps, rain, sleet, possible snow and overall misery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We've had mainly a light winter overall. Gonna get close to 60 today but starting tomorrow we're heading into another wintry mix period for the foreseeable future with colder temps, rain, sleet, possible snow and overall misery.


looks like its time to call out the national guard down there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking good, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome log
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2015)

Good looking tree there, Duck.
I'm planning for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

justallan said:


> Good looking tree there, Duck.
> I'm planning for tomorrow.


get your fix taken care of too allen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks mighty cold there! Great looking wood, though, as always! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like you got some of the weather that just went through our area. We are running dangerously low on ambrosia Maple right now. NICE log you have there. That will make pretty blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2015)

gvwp said:


> Looks like you got some of the weather that just went through our area. We are running dangerously low on ambrosia Maple right now. NICE log you have there. That will make pretty blanks.


thanks dave we got a break for 2 days sat and sun. 33 degrees now back to the teens and zero crap Monday. I have 8 of these butt logs and 25 feeder logs off of them laying right know most a lot bigger than that one. skid loaders comeing to drag them out while the ground still frozen soon out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

